# Vitamin B Complex.... need help, please....



## NubianLover

Is High Level Vitamin B Complex the same as Fortified Vitamin B Complex?
I have a buck kid with no good rumen sounds (see Caprine Special Care) and was going to start him on the B Complex, but I have High Level, not Fortified. Is it safe to give him? 
How much? And it is IM, correct? But can be given SQ?
Thank you!


----------



## RunAround

Any B-complex is fine to give him. I'd give him something like 3cc's IM or SQ.


----------



## NubianLover

Thank you so much! Hopefully this gets him going again....


----------



## toth boer goats

I personally give a goat(boer), that is really down and not eating, 6cc's Under skin of the Fortified Vit B complex for 4 days. If you hear no gut sounds it needs a lot of help right away. :hug:


----------



## NubianLover

I will keep up with this and he also needs to be dosed with Valbazen as he has stomach worms.....


----------



## Tenacross

Check the label and see what it says about B1 (thiamin) 
You want it to say at least 100 mg/ml. Whenever I even suspect
a rumen isn't funtioning at full capacity, I give Probios and B1.
Fort. B complex will do for the B1 if you give enough. You want
to give enough to supply at least 500mgs of B1. So Pam's dose
would work. 

Hope the Valbazen works for the worms. It sounds like you found
the main problem.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug: ray:


----------



## NubianLover

Quick update: 
Firecracker seems to be just fine now! I put him back out with the other buck kid and my wether. He ate his grain yesterday and was very perky and happy to see his Momma


----------



## toth boer goats

That is good to hear. :hug: :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Hijacking this thread-sorry.
I am looking for the dose for the durvet high level vitamin B complex. Is it 6 cc's regardless of weight and age, or is there a dose per pound? I have a buckling that is depressed, not eating much at all and staying off by himself. He has already been wormed, nutri-drenched and has a normal temp. He has not been himself for about 4-5 days... He weighs 30 pounds and is 8 1/2 weeks old. The only other symptom he has is occasionally he hunches way up and brings his back legs up to front legs like he is straining to go to the bathroom. He has berries and is peeing just fine. He has also had his cd/t...


----------



## Leah Marie

Would a paste be good to give them as well for a precaution/preventative upset on occasion? My one Nubian had polio and every now and then I can tell he is still off but I finished dosing him with thimaine injections. This happened a month ago


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes. Do the 6cc per 100 lbs.


----------



## Leah Marie

ksalvagno said:


> Yes. Do the 6cc per 100 lbs.


What would you recommend? Brand wise


----------



## ksalvagno

I always buy fortified B Complex.


----------



## odieclark

We have given it orally, and it has helped that way as well. Not sure if that's normal to give it that way but we have tried it both ways with lambs and goats.


----------



## ksalvagno

Oral doesn't work as well because of how the rumen absorbs it. Much more effective by injection.


----------



## odieclark

Good to know! The first one we always injected, and on any quite down animal injection is best. Some follow up we have done orally,... hmm have to rethink that. Is it that it gets absorbed too quickly orally? Or is it broke down quicker in the mouth?

I understood use of B12 as rumen starter and quick energy-at least that's how we have used it.


----------



## toth boer goats

Orally in goats, doesn't absorb enough to do much of anything. Goats have a fast metabolism than other animals so vit B complex should be injected.

Give it SQ or IM only especially with polio issues. 
It gets straight to the source. Which is needed for polio.


----------



## odieclark

Great! Sheep and goats are different in some ways.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, also sheep cannot have copper, in which goats do and is crucial for them.


----------



## odieclark

Ours need copper now! Again!!!


----------

